# SOLD Colony of 15 F1/F2 Tropheus sp. Red Chilanga $180



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a colony of 15 tropheus sp red chilanga. They are larger than 1"-2". In this tank there are 4 WC Chilanga and about 12 F1 Chilanga so that is why i say these juvies could be F1/F2. They are all in great shape and live well with the other tank mates.
Here are a few pics of the WC as well as the juvies.



SOLD


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it up for you. Beautiful looking tropheus...


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

charles said:


> bump it up for you. Beautiful looking tropheus...


thanks charles


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

i like the snow effect in the pictures...nice touch


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Snow effect? 

I think that's sand blowing..


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

yup just sand blowing


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

What exactly does the F1/F2 mean?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

1st and 2nd generation of babies from the parents that were originally from the Wild.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

buuuuuuuump


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

buuummppppp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

sale pending for tuesday


----------

